# Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?



## Dodong (21. September 2005)

Hallo Ihr Lieben #h
Kennt vielleicht jemand von euch eine Forellenanlage in Polen die nicht soweit von Berlin ist?|kopfkrat
Ich wäre euch für jeden Hinweis dankbar.
Schöne Grüße aus Berlin 
Dodong


----------



## Hechthunter21 (21. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

|kopfkratnun ich könnte dir schöne Flußabschnitte in Polen unweit von Berlin  (Hecht,Zander u.Karpfen) nennen, 
doch mit "RE.FO Puffangeln" 
in Polksiland kenn ich mich nicht aus...!#t


----------



## Dodong (23. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

Hallo
Ich danke Dir wäre intressiert an Deinen Tips,aber wie komme ich an eine Angelberechtigung in Polen?;+

Gruß 
Dodong


----------



## Hechthunter21 (24. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

wenn ich am Nachmittag zurück bin sehe ich in dem Jahresschein(Keller) nach denke es war sowas wie bei uns das Ordnungsamt...!


----------



## halodri (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

Hi, bin ab November ständig arbeitsmäßig in PL - Nähe Gorzow Wlkp.. Werde mich dann mal umschauen wo was in der Gegend ist.
Ich weiß, dass in Debno (Neudamm, liegt zwischen Küstrin und Mysliborz) eine Anlage direkt an der Straße ist. 
Aber ich weiß nicht was da drin ist?!
es grüßt der halodri


----------



## Nauke (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*



			
				Dodong schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Ich danke Dir wäre intressiert an Deinen Tips,aber wie komme ich an eine Angelberechtigung in Polen?;+
> 
> Gruß
> Dodong



Den letzten Angelschein in Polen habe ich im Postamt bekommen.

Geangelt habe ich in einem nebenarm der Warta, nördlich von Gorzow.


----------



## Nauke (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

War haltet Ihr denn hier von, wer würde mitkommen?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7175663230&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1


----------



## uwe103 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

Hallo Nauke,

da ich mich für das Angeln in Polen im nächsten Jahr interessiere, bin ich über diesen Link gestolpert:
http://www.ostsee-urlaub-polen.de/kolberg-kolobrzeg/angeln.htm

Ist der gleiche Anbieter, allerdings mit Infos zu den Unterkünften und weiteres.


----------



## Nauke (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Nauke,
> 
> da ich mich für das Angeln in Polen im nächsten Jahr interessiere, bin ich über diesen Link gestolpert:
> http://www.ostsee-urlaub-polen.de/kolberg-kolobrzeg/angeln.htm
> ...




Und schon abgespeichert.

Mal sehen vielleicht findet sich hier ja ne Truppe und wir tuckern noch
diesjahr los.

 #h


----------



## uwe103 (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

....wenn ich nicht gerade arbeiten muss und der Zeitraum passt, würde ich sicher mitkommen. gib doch mal laut, wenn Du mehr weisst #h


----------



## Nauke (25. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*



			
				uwe103 schrieb:
			
		

> ....wenn ich nicht gerade arbeiten muss und der Zeitraum passt, würde ich sicher mitkommen. gib doch mal laut, wenn Du mehr weisst #h



Ich habe seit 1. Sep. einen neuen Job. Sehr stressig, da ein für mich völlig 
neues Aufgabengebiet. Werde die nächsten Wochen kaum was organisieren
können.

Vielleicht findet sich einer der die Org. übernimmt. Ich bin dann auch dabei.
Termin muß passen, ich habe jede zweite Woche bereitschaft #d  #h


----------



## atibandi (26. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

hallo jungs
ich war letztes jahr im frühjahr in kolberg zum angeln aber nicht selber sondern von einem anbieter organisiert 
es war gut aber super gut war es halt nicht!!ausbeute mäßig ok was natürlich unschlagbar war war der preis den wir dafür zahlen mußten billig ist es auf jeden fall
wenn ihr mehr infos braucht mailt mal
lg


----------



## Dodong (29. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

#6 Hallo 
Vielen Dank,freue mich sehr das Du mir helfen willst.
Schöne Grüße
Dodong#h


			
				halodri schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, bin ab November ständig arbeitsmäßig in PL - Nähe Gorzow Wlkp.. Werde mich dann mal umschauen wo was in der Gegend ist.
> Ich weiß, dass in Debno (Neudamm, liegt zwischen Küstrin und Mysliborz) eine Anlage direkt an der Straße ist.
> Aber ich weiß nicht was da drin ist?!
> es grüßt der halodri


----------



## silure (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*



Hechthunter21 schrieb:


> |kopfkratnun ich könnte dir schöne Flußabschnitte in Polen unweit von Berlin  (Hecht,Zander u.Karpfen) nennen,
> doch mit "RE.FO Puffangeln"
> in Polksiland kenn ich mich nicht aus...!#t


Hallöchen, ich bin noch jungfräulich im bord und wollte gerade eine Frage im Bord formulieren,dabei sehe ich deinen Beitrag. du schreibst du könntest Gewässer inPolen nennen, für Raubfischangeln + (Karpfen). mich interressiert der Wasserabschnitt von Küstrin Richtung Gorzow also ca 15 -25 km flussaufwärts. falls du da schon geangelt hast wäre ich um Infos bezgl. Wels,Hecht, Zander und Co dankbar.
mit herzlichen Gruß silure


----------



## FangeNichts5 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*



silure schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ich bin noch jungfräulich im bord und wollte gerade eine Frage im Bord formulieren,dabei sehe ich deinen Beitrag. du schreibst du könntest Gewässer inPolen nennen, für Raubfischangeln + (Karpfen). mich interressiert der Wasserabschnitt von Küstrin Richtung Gorzow also ca 15 -25 km flussaufwärts. falls du da schon geangelt hast wäre ich um Infos bezgl. Wels,Hecht, Zander und Co dankbar.
> mit herzlichen Gruß silure


 
Erstmal willkommen im Board!:vik:
Falls es dir nicht aufgefallen ist, der letzte Beitrag stammt von 2005. Ich würde dir empfehlen, ein neues Thema zu eröffnen, so bekommt deine Frage mehr Beachtung und geht nicht unter...
Dann noch viel Spaß an Board!
MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## silure (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Polen nicht soweit von Berlin?*

Danke, ich versuche es --silure


----------

